# Spare wheel tyre choice



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

My Pilote is fitted with (new) Michelin Agilis 225/75 R16 CP tyres, which are @£150 min - if you can find one. 

I have a spare wheel sans tyre and will be going to Morocco for 3 months this winter for which a spare will be a necessity.

Rubber recommendations please .... what would you fit ?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Personally the same that you already have fitted to the wheels.

In france I believe its law that tyres on the same axle MUST be the same (ie manu, type, tread etc).....could be the same for other countries you may drive through.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I would have a cheapo one as a spare. If you have brand new tyres on then the likelihood of needing the spare is very minimal.

They have to be changed every 5 or 6 years regardless so you will probably be chucking a tyre away that has never been used.

We have had a motorhome coming up 7 years now and never needed the spare, as long as its in good condition and has air in then its fine for me, in the unlikely event of needing to put it on it will be fine until you can get somewhere to change it to the same type as the others.

We have x6 brand new expensive(last sept) winters on but the spare is just a cheapo Hankook, it will do the job until I get somewhere to change it again.

Paul.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I try to rotate my tyres, but often that's not practicable, a "normal" van tyre (rather than "camping") would be fine. My Hymer is getting on for 5 years old, but the previous owner didn't change them round, the spare is still a gleaming new Michelin Camping tyre - will be swopping it round with one of the fronts next week, and keeping an eye on the overall condition of them all. 

If I was you, I would get a non-camping Michelin. Best to have the same make available to swop in an emergency?


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Same tyres all round for me always - it's a safety thing - only thing between you and the road. I appreciate you don't expect to have to use it, but on a trip to Morocco you might be a long time using it if you do get a puncture.


----------

